# heayd duty rod holders



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

I have been looking for a very heavy duty rod holder, that can be used for Grouper, AJ etc. Check out the rod holder on the website

www.marinepartdepot.com. The price (33.00ea) is very good, and free shipping. I talked to the owner, and he said if any fish bends the rod holder in the first year, he will replace it. I love to use a rod holder when bottom fishing. Then I can fish two rods, a lighter rod for Mingos, Triggers, and Snappers and the heavy one in the rod holder.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Those prices are pretty darned good. When you talked to the owner, did he tell you how was able to mark down that low? Just curious, I hope he succeeds.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have two of these mounted and they work great.

http://www.marinepartdepot.com/new316ststro1.html


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Just received them today. They look GREAT! VERY strong , ss steel, will not rust. For the money I do not think they can be beat. Anyone bottom fishing will love these rod holders. The normal price is $45 each but on sell for $33 each and with freight prepaid.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I just checked the price, it is now $14.98 !!!*


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I just bought 2 for my boat. Today is the last day of the sale-14.89 plus free shipping, hard to beat that.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I checked out the rest of their parts and they really have some good stuff with really good prices. How do they do that??


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

> *Hydro Therapy 2 (1/8/2009)*I have two of these mounted and they work great.
> 
> http://www.marinepartdepot.com/new316ststro1.html[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (1/21/2009)*I just bought 2 for my boat. Today is the last day of the sale-14.89 plus free shipping, hard to beat that.


I believe he bought the ones that clamp to a rail.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

The holders for 14.98 are the ones that go in the gunnel. The one I bouth go on top and the angle can be adjusted. They are all SS and I just cannot see a fish binding them. The best I have seen at any price. If you bottom fish you will love these rod holders.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

I have purchased several items from those guys. All at good prices and the service was great. 



My two cents for whatever it is worth..

Ronnie


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I hope you all are right!!! I ordered 2 on 1/8/09 and still have not recieved them. I called them and I get a "Voice mail full" response.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Run Dover (1/23/2009)*I hope you all are right!!! I ordered 2 on 1/8/09 and still have not recieved them. I called them and I get a "Voice mail full" response.


I would try sending them an email or something, I ordered mine on 1-21-09 and just got them today.

Matt


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Okay, I've called them and all I get is voice mail full, and I have sent an e-mail a day for the last 4 days. No contact and no rodholders. I really want to believe there is a mistake somewhere, but I am now leaning towards the fact that this may be a selective RIP OFF. 

If anyone can get hold of them, please let them know I need to get in touch with them. Please beware.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Run Dover (1/27/2009)*Okay, I've called them and all I get is voice mail full, and I have sent an e-mail a day for the last 4 days. No contact and no rodholders. I really want to believe there is a mistake somewhere, but I am now leaning towards the fact that this may be a selective RIP OFF.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can get hold of them, please let them know I need to get in touch with them. Please beware.




Scott...



These guys are importing stainless parts from overseas. I can guarantee you that they do not run any type of store operation. It will take longer than normal to get your order. They are going to ship it via USPS and it is coming from California. I would not get nervous yet. It took about two weeks to get the item I ordered. Let me know when it comes in and how you like the product. I was very pleased.



Ronnie


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

The rod holders came Saturday!!!! Whew. Sorry for the prior negativaty, but I just wanted everyone to be careful.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Hope theseare as good as ya'll say. I just ordered 4 of the 30 degree with white inserts. Thanks for the heads up on a good price.

Maclin


----------

